# Halloween



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With all the new puppies on the forum. I hoping we get some cute pictures of them in costume.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I like to dress Scout up and take her for a walk while all the trick-or-treaters are out. This year she's a fairy or a butterfly--not really sure, but it was the best we could scrounge up from old costumes.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I need to teach Cash this trick!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had thought about dressing up one of the dogs, but it's raining here. 
We only had one trick or treater.
Not sure what to do with all the candy I bought ; )


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> I need to teach Cash this trick!!
> https://youtu.be/SJWytgxi32Q
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or get him a peg leg and a parrot


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Or get him a peg leg and a parrot




I've actually looked for a pirate costume with a peg leg but I only find them for small dogs. I'll have to make him one someday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreasen (Oct 25, 2017)

Great video. That little guy is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JALVizsla (Nov 16, 2016)

Frankie had two costumes... she was pretty tolerant and even let me do a little photoshoot with them, but as you can see in the supplemental photos, she wasn't shy at telling me what she really thought of my antics.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

JALVizsla said:


> Frankie had two costumes... she was pretty tolerant and even let me do a little photoshoot with them, but as you can see in the supplemental photos, she wasn't shy at telling me what she really thought of my antics.


Love it! They're all a little sassy.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Super cute  we've gotten lazy here and don't really dress the dogs up anymore.


----------

